# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Planning a trip to the Mid East; Help!

## Deal

I am planning on taking my family to Jordan in the middle of August for a few weeks.  When should I buy flight tickets?  Should I buy on-line or go through an agent?  There is quiet a few of us going are there any group rates?  Thanks

----------


## milfordplaza

Its better to arrive in kl or pattaya middel east is good place for good tour

----------


## GFI

Yes, Pattaya is an attractive and superb place for anyone who is looking for a beautiful location. I visited there couple of times with girlfriend and really enjoyed their places and beaches. I’d definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## scoot

Hi Deal,

You can buy flight tickets online. You can compare prices of airlines online  and will get more deals. The best places to visit in Jordan PETRA, WADI RUM, THE DEAD SEA, JERASH, AQABA.
Check Rehlat.com to book cheap flight tickets.

----------


## sankalppatil732

That fantastic place.I will definitely recommend you to travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## davidsmith36

You can purchase flight tickets on the web. You can look at costs of aircrafts on the web and will get more arrangements. 
The best places to visit in Jordan PETRA, WADI RUM, THE DEAD SEA, JERASH, AQABA. 
Check Rehlat.com to book modest flight tickets.

----------


## josephturner

Try booking tickets online.You will get better deals online.You can also compare the prices.And some websites also offer promotional services.
franklinplannerme.com

----------


## davidsmith36

Middle East now represents a geographical and political term for a large area separating European "West" from the Far East. The highlight of any vacation is likely to be the magnificent tastes, as the drinking and eating are world-renowned.

----------

